# MicroUSB-Stecker reparieren



## Paulner (4. August 2014)

Hey,

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem, bei meinem USB Stecker funktioniert die Verriegelung nicht mehr, weil die beiden Haltehaken nicht mehr "herausfedern". Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu beheben? Und wenn ja, wie? Ist ja leider alles sehr klein...

Lg und Danke im Voraus

Paulner


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2014)

Hält er nicht mehr fest oder bekommst du den Stecker nicht mehr raus?
Um welches Kabel handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Paulner (4. August 2014)

Es ist so ein Standart USBLadekabel für Smartphones von Hama. Der Stecker hält nicht mehr richtig... Ich will das Ladekabel lieber reparieren, als mir ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2014)

Im Ernst?
Ein neues Kabel gibts ab 2,50€
Samsung APCBU10BBEC Datenkabel Micro USB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Paulner (4. August 2014)

Ja  Da ist das Netzteil fest verlötet und das Kabel ist angenehm lang  Außerdem müssen ja nur die beiden Haltepins hochgebogen werden, ich weiß halt nur nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll bzw., wie die Pins aufgebaut sind (Feder oder ähnliches)


----------

